# Residential Roofers ....



## TPG (Mar 15, 2017)

I’m strictly a commercial guy so I have a question for a buddy of mine. He heard if you place some Zinc Metal Step Flashing sized pieces or a strip of it under the tabs of shingles, it will Help eliminate the mold growing on the shingles in the shade under his tree? Any truth to this or possibly something close to this working? He has algae growth on his shingles in a certain area within the shaded area of an adjacent tree to his house. Thanks for any help with this.


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

It works, they even sell narrow rolls of it just for this. If you notice, an older roof is always cleaner looking below any galvanized pipe boots/flashings.


----------

